# Phrag besseae first bloom!



## jjkOC (Mar 13, 2013)

This is a first-time bloom for my Phrag. besseae, so excited... my first besseae!!! As NYEric would say, "yay besseae!" 
It's an OL cross: Rob's First x Big Kiss.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice. It's Yay besseae!


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 13, 2013)

:rollhappy:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 14, 2013)

Those are some nice looking, fat petals!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Mar 14, 2013)

I think it's RED


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 14, 2013)

Great color and shape!!!! Those petals :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Carper (Mar 14, 2013)

Love the shape and colour!

Gary
UK


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 14, 2013)

Really nice one!


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 14, 2013)

very nice


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I am really happy with the color, a very saturated orange-red. The petals are not that flat, a little forward-flexed, but still nice and fat. I wonder if the petals will flatten with subsequent blooming?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 14, 2013)

nice flower and picture


----------



## eggshells (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice Jennifer


----------



## eaborne (Mar 14, 2013)

Superb besseae!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 14, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 14, 2013)

Lovely one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2013)

Gorgeous color, good shape.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 14, 2013)

Ooooh, want one! Very nice shape and color!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful flower.

Chuck


----------



## JPMC (Mar 18, 2013)

I really love these plants and am tempted to try one. Can it tolerate summers in the mid-80's?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2013)

JPMC said:


> I really love these plants and am tempted to try one. Can it tolerate summers in the mid-80's?



In shade, with lots of air movement -- and water.


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 18, 2013)

I grow mine indoors, so the temps don't get above mid 70s.




JPMC said:


> I really love these plants and am tempted to try one. Can it tolerate summers in the mid-80's?


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2013)

That's a Beauty:clap::clap:

I have a different OL cross in bloom. Wanna try and breed them?


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 20, 2013)

See PM.



Rick said:


> That's a Beauty:clap::clap:
> 
> I have a different OL cross in bloom. Wanna try and breed them?


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2013)

jjkOC said:


> See PM.



Try it again! I didn't receive one.


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 20, 2013)

That's strange... I will send it again. Sorry...




Rick said:


> Try it again! I didn't receive one.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 23, 2013)

wonderful vivid colour!


----------



## Justin (Mar 23, 2013)

nice!


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww... my besseae flower fell off  I hoped I could have two flowers open at the same time. But, I took measurements. Horizontal n.s.=82mm; vertical n.s.=67mm.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 1, 2013)

Gorgeous one congratulation!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2013)

jjkOC said:


> Aww... my besseae flower fell off  I hoped I could have two flowers open at the same time.


Welcome to the harsh realm of besseae and most of its hybrids!


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 1, 2013)

Beautiful besseae, Jennifer! Such a great species.



JPMC said:


> I really love these plants and am tempted to try one. Can it tolerate summers in the mid-80's?



My little one experienced mid-80s to upper-90s days for 4-5 weeks last summer and didn't seem to mind, though it also didn't visibly grow during that time. It's in pro-mix in a plastic pot and I try to saturate it once every day or two. It was much more stressed being outside when temps dipped into the low 40s/upper 30s.


----------



## jjkOC (May 25, 2013)

*Phrag besseae update*

Well, I am very pleased with this besseae, so far I've had 6 flowers on this inflorescence and the plant has started an new growth!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2013)

That is wayyyyy cool Jennifer!


----------



## jjkOC (May 26, 2013)

As NYEric says, "Yay besseae!"


----------



## goldenrose (May 26, 2013)

Nice now but can only get better with maturity!


----------

